
Business Insider is the extreme version of every online news gathering operation - Osiris30
https://medium.com/@shaneferro/thoughts-on-business-insider-ad4bc291ad8a#.abb0527se
======
safdeep
The trick Blodget managed to get his 20-something year old writers to do was
at once cynical and awesome - write like you have know everything about a
subject. Top 10 greatest students at MIT, Best angel investor you have never
heard of, etc. Most of it was really just fluff but it also created an
interesting and weird cottage industry - for smart founders and VCs who aren't
well-known, nothing works better than getting to know a BI writer and getting
in his/her good graces so you get repeat mentions - you can't buy press like
that. BI is basically Buzzfeed pretending to be WSJ.

